# Lovebird developed itchy spot



## Kare (Feb 13, 2015)

We are going to the vet first thing in the morning as they're closed now, but it's absolutely bothering me and I figure I'd ask for some opinions to maybe put my mind at ease or know what to expect so I can sleep (I've never had this on any bird). I did googling and scared myself with ringworm, giardia, etc. But I've no experience with any of that, just "university of Google".

Poor Belle has been itching this spot on her back the past couple days, she will cry because it gets so itchy and she'll flap her wings and scream. She finally let me part her feathers to take a look/picture, here is where her itchy spot is (I hope this is OK to post). This is the ONLY place she itches, she will randomly turn her head to itch with her beak and almost scream and flap her wings as if it gets really bad.

Thank you.


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh poor precious Belle. Please do have her checked immediately and let us know that she'll be alright!:hug:


----------



## Kare (Feb 13, 2015)

Jedikeet said:


> Oh poor precious Belle. Please do have her checked immediately and let us know that she'll be alright!:hug:


Thanks for your words :hug:
It really scared me because she's always been perfect for health, I had thought maybe the air was dry and irritating her skin, so yesterday worked on making it a bit humid and saw no improvement, then today I finally saw the spot when she turned her neck and feathers parted, so I withstood some nips so I could take a look. It's not nice to see/watch.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm sorry your girl is being bothered by that itchy spot.  Could it be an irritation from an ingrown feather? 
Fortunately, none of my birdies have ever had a skin allergy or excessive itchiness apart from the typical discomfort of a heavier moult.
Best of luck at the vet's! Hopefully this is something that will be easily solved and Belle will soon be back to her normal, happy self.
The flock of 14 and I are wishing your girl a fast and full recovery. :hug:


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Oh poor little Belle that must be so uncomfortable for her . I really hope the vet can help her make a speedy recovery.


----------



## Kare (Feb 13, 2015)

Thank you so much guys :hug: Vet opens in 30 minutes so I'm just waiting for that.
I don't believe it's an ingrown feather (I can always be wrong), I can't see anything below the skin or anything. She's not moulting either. She hasn't had any other symptoms, other than a couple more naps during the day because it wakes her in the night.

Will update as soon as I can


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Awww, poor little baby Belle. 

I hope the vet will be able to quickly tell you what's caused the problem and give you something to ease sweet Belle's itching. :hug:

We'll be looking forward to your update after Belle's been to the vet, Kerry.

xoxo
from
Pedro, Peachy and Poppy
*


----------



## Kare (Feb 13, 2015)

Just got out of her appointment. Vet gave Rain Topical Spray, looks like poor Belle has some dry skin, but thankful because it's not something too bad to deal with. 
Thank you everyone! (Slightly rebellious and took a picture)


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Belle looks quite proud of herself! 
I'm glad it was nothing too serious and hope she feels much better soon.*


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm glad the appointment went well, hopefully Belle will be rid of the itchiness very soon!


----------



## Kare (Feb 13, 2015)

Thank you both :hug:
I haven't seen her itching nearly as much, so I think she's already got relief which makes me happy. Although she did not like having her feathers ruffled at the Vet, and ruffled again for me to get the mist closer to the skin (Vet suggested for the first few times just to make sure the skin gets enough of the treatment). The baseboard heaters must have really irritated her skin this winter and the weather change from cold to warm made it worse.
She was very happy to have head rubs on the way home. She always gets so sucky after the vet.


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

I hope Belle feels better soon!:hug:


----------

